# '92 Stanza problem starting



## Foxx6T9 (Jan 19, 2005)

Stereo and headlights still work great, even replaced battery terminals, but when I turn the key all I get is a click (which sounds like it's coming from behind the dash) and the radio and clock die out. I tried getting a jump and that didn't work, so it isn't insufficient power from the battery and I tried arcing the starter terminals with a screwdriver and I got sparks, but no start. I even tried that while the key was held in the START position. I've also checked every relevant fuse. I'm assuming the problem is the starter, I'd just like to get somebody to confirm this before I go ripping things apart.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Foxx6T9 said:


> Stereo and headlights still work great, even replaced battery terminals, but when I turn the key all I get is a click (which sounds like it's coming from behind the dash) and the radio and clock die out. I tried getting a jump and that didn't work, so it isn't insufficient power from the battery and I tried arcing the starter terminals with a screwdriver and I got sparks, but no start. I even tried that while the key was held in the START position. I've also checked every relevant fuse. I'm assuming the problem is the starter, I'd just like to get somebody to confirm this before I go ripping things apart.


if you already tried manually starting the starter and it didn't work then sounds like something is bound up. First thing, is check starter to ring gear. if you take starter out and nothing was bound up then i'd suspect the starter. once you take the starter out you can manually try to use it to double check if it was bound up or not. 

My pulsar has done this before for no reason, and if i moved the car in gear (yeah its kinda hard) then the ring gear obviously would move and then when i turned the key it would work. so i suppose sometimes if it's worn out it just can't mate together...so if you got a stick try pushing it with clutch in then let off clutch...then once you've stopped try starting it.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Pull the starter off and have it bench tested at any auto parts store. That will determine if the starter is at fault or not. My guess is the brushes are just worn out in the starter causing it to draw alot of current.

Troy


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

KA24Tech said:


> Pull the starter off and have it bench tested at any auto parts store. That will determine if the starter is at fault or not. My guess is the brushes are just worn out in the starter causing it to draw alot of current.
> 
> Troy



yep...hopefully its starter cause thats easy problem to fix, just pricey.


----------



## scafidipro (Jan 26, 2005)

*maybe easy fix? hopefully...*



Gsolo said:


> yep...hopefully its starter cause thats easy problem to fix, just pricey.


you might be making things more complicated then they are. My stanza did the same thing off and on for about 3 weeks. Every once in a while it would just click and not start. It turned out it was just a lose connection at the battery terminal. when the engine started to turn over it would shake the wires lose and cut off the power. I ended up spending an hour bending and pounding on the little connecter bracket on the positive battery wire to flatten it out and ensure a good connection. and that was that. problem solved.


----------

